# Need advice on Craigslist stalker



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm looking for advice on what I should do about this. I post a single ad in my local Craigslist weekly, not all caps, in the wanted section, just a nice want to buy HO slot car ad. I get a seller now and then but I have one guy who sends he hate mail about once a month either calling me gay, or swearing or worse. I've tried ignoring him, tried snide remarks. I know I should either ignore him or stop posting want ads but I'm getting a bit pissed.

All the other people I've met or spoken with through Craigs list have been great, this is the only negative I've gotten and I've never been flagged for excessive posting and meet all Craigs list posting criteria.

The worst thing is the guy is stupid enought to use his full name and I can easily find where he works - he's a mortgage broker with the tag line "I will take care of you like you were family. I treat you the way that I would want to be treated." all while calling me a F*. I've got a filter to send his mail to the trash but I'm still pissed.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Make an appointment for a mortgage review, waste plenty of his time and when it comes time to sign on the dotted line, hand him a folder full of his emails. Bring a friend/wife along.
Sure wish I could be a fly on the wall in a deal like that!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Truely laughed out loud*

Joe - thanks that really did make me laugh out loud!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Have to agree with Joe in principle, though I probably wouldn't waste my time going through the motions. This guy is supposed to be promoting himself to the community - his and his firm's customer base. He obviously has a problem - according to what you say he is harassing a specific person he doesn't even know personally. I wouldn't be averse to printing out a stack of his emails and dumping them on his desk. Or better, hand copies to a secretary or receptionist (another witness) and say to tell him you'd like this to stop - at least then he doesn't see who you are. If it were me and it continued after that I'd file a police report. The guy may just cruise craigslist when drunk, but idiots deserve to be beaten or humiliated into submission LOL.

* Then again, if it's his ex-wife or an enemy trying to sabotage his business, you'd find out, wouldn't you? *


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is a higher chance this is not his real name, and you would be retaliating on the wrong person. The true victim may indeed be the named person in the harassing emails, if this person sending these is someone with an axe to grind... I can't see any one being that stupid to do these kind of Msgs with their real name on them.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Its probably a local collector worried your going to snatch up all the slots on him. It may even be someone you know?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

No, I'm pretty sure I've got the right guy, because when he first started he acted like he had something to sell (but he never responded with what he had to offer). The hate mail started a few weeks later. I believe that he is that stupid.

Someone also posted a note on the web about being hounded by him about a mortgage from his private email address - and it's a charter.net account, not something like hotmail or gmail where you can create an alias easily. I'm not sure he thought someone would google his name.

No one else posts in town for slot cars wanted so I truely think this guy believes it's his job to police the internet. 

It's funny because I direct alot of people here to try to sell stuff that might be of interest that I can't afford or don't need and most seem to appreciate it.

I know I can go to charter and complain about being spammed so I guess that may be the next step - although Joe's idea sounded good - I wonder if I could get that woman who has 14 kids (8 recently born) to accompany me to closing?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Do you have his true email?? If so I know how you can fill his inbox :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes I have his real charter.net personal and work email, and I have given that idea some thought! I kind of hoped he would go away, I may just need to find a nice public spot with a different ip address and get busy posting his email addresses everywhere...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Let me know if you want to fill his inbox, Ill send you a link an tell you how it works quite well


----------



## Muslickz (Jan 31, 2009)

lol, yahoo spam bomb him  

I'm sure it must be what your talking about.. lol.. I would do it.

-Mus


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Take the high road... put him in your spam filter... and ignore him.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Contact his ISP, make sure you send full headers of his threatening e-mail and they will cancel him for a TOS violation. Especially if you mention legal action. I don't even bother with the local Craigslist here anymore, I advertised a kids slot car race and got RE:'s plastered calling me a pediphile for wanting to play with kids. It's pretty much a waste of time to try to sell anything of value with all the scams.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

just delete it, he will go away when the fun ends.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm with Gary.*



LeeRoy98 said:


> Take the high road... Gary


Although the spam-bomb and/or notify his work asssociates route would be well deserved and fitting, you need to first try to notify and force the issue with Craig's and/or his ISP. The last thing you want to do is perpetuate some kind of one-upmanship situation. He's obviously getting some kind of kick out of this and you need it to stop, not egg him on. If all you do is retaliate on your own he's gotten his desired result... he's gotten to you. Making a 3rd party aware of his behavior and involving them to even a small degree will likely stop him dead in his tracks. nd


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Why Not post an ad for him on Craigslist under men seeking men. Use his email and watch the fun... Then we'll see who's gay.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 3BEAR (May 17, 2008)

I agree with tjd241 and the others like him. Seek the third party in this case that will put a stop to the foolishness. An eye for an eye only leaves everyone blind. Don't give the idiot the satisfaction of lowering yourself to his/her level of stupidity.

Also using slanderous hate terms on a public forum in some jurisdictions may be criminal. I do not know the laws in your area and cannot give you advise in that matter. Again I implore you to get whomever or whatever governing body involved to stop your "stalker".


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Contact his ISP, make sure you send full headers of his threatening e-mail and they will cancel him for a TOS violation.


I'm totally with Gary and tjd241 on this one.

There are laws in some states that deal with these types of cases. Here's a little background material: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberstalking . 

Avoid at all costs escalating this to the next level, whether electronically or physically. Retaliatory action on your part would only make matters worse, and in some cases, subject you to legal action. Unleashing a spam cannon could easily get you banned by your ISP, or worse. Plus, you never know who or what you are dealing with in these cases. Hey, it could actually be a third party who has commandeered his email account. Worst case, it could be a truly disturbed individual, someone who you would never want to encounter physically. 

Take the high road on this one.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm for hanging the bastard out to dry. But, bringing in a third party (such as a secretary / receptionist / WIFE/HUSBAND) may just be enough to get him to stop. If not, you have his/her ISP address, save the emails or make copies of them and call the authorities.

The "Men seeking Men" on Craigslist thing may just end up with you in trouble.
BUT, other than that it would be a great idea.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Taking the high road*

Thanks - I thought about sending a note to his ISP and that's what I will probably do - although I vicariously enjoy considering the other more entertaining options mentioned!


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

be careful...it may be tempting, but don't resort to his level.
avoid any and all comments (other than the request for him to stop sending you mail)
you could end up turning this around and you will look like the bad guy.

do you remember in school...it didn't matter who started the fight, you both get detention!

is there any way of informing craigslist about this person?

if you have his email address (and his name! duh!) try reporting him to his ISP.
but if his email is a yahoo, aol, msn, etc...then you can only report him to the FBI...I believe they are the ones that handle all Internet abuse..
...but this is pretty minor stuff, and they won't be able to do much.

best thing is add his email to your spam lists (on your PC email) and on your online mail server...and you should never see his comments again.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd have the local newspaper send a reporter to his front door to ask why he advertises that he treats peple like family when he does things like this.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would find out another brokers name at the firm he works at and forward all your stalkers emails to them. Give the stalker a warning first though... I bet he'll stop after he realizes how easliy you could embarrass him.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Go to the news stand, grab all the magazine subscription cards you can, fill them out for him with "bill me later" checked off. Make sure you pick a nice selection of "blue" magazines. And don't forget any and all CD and or movie clubs...


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

rodstrguy said:


> Go to the news stand, grab all the magazine subscription cards you can, fill them out for him with "bill me later" checked off. Make sure you pick a nice selection of "blue" magazines. And don't forget any and all CD and or movie clubs...


Send "Plumpers" to his business address


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Best course of action for me would be like many others here. Ignore him, he will find a player somewhere, that is what he is looking for. It doesn't have to be you unless you like that sort of stuff and want to try to beat him at his own game.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Guys that play these games have way too much time on their hands and are disturbed. Who does this stuff and why? I'm sure there's some long medical term for it. Bottom line is, do you want to get involved in his world? Do you have the time to take it to the next level? Because you gotta believe he will if you retaliate. What lengths are you ready to go to? Just like road rage, at what point do you decide how far you want to take it until you're already in too deep?

Either ignore it or report him in the various ways people have suggested, either ISP or his work place. If he escalates it after that get your local authorities involved- some have task forces that love this stuff.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

twolff said:


> Send "Plumpers" to his business address


LMAO


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Confront him in person about this situation.
The sooner the better.Have a hidden tape 
recorder.Your meeting will give you the answers
you need to take the correct actions.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I vote to ignore the poster. Someone else may have used his identity and you are chasing cyberspace. Ignore, Ignore, Ignore. My mom taught me that 35 years ago when my brother would try to ag me on into an arguement. Drop it and keep doing the honest thing that you are doing and unless they start posting about you leave it alone. Easy. 
I get 40 emails a week that I need to send info to some idiot in Nigeria or England to collect my 96 milliion. They must have a program that changed something as even when put into spam it appears in my regular. I play no fool and just put it into spam and go on like regular. He might just be another one of those people like the ones that try to pass a remake AW as original and KARMA will find them. Then sit back and listen to Radiohead "Karma Police." My 2 cents. David


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Kindness is always the best remedy. Why not send him a Jeff Gordon car?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Kindness is always the best remedy. Why not send him a Jeff Gordon car?


Whoa, now you are mixing a cool sport with some CL idiot. OK send him a Jr. car also. Then ignore him.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Kindness is always the best remedy. Why not send him a Jeff Gordon car?


HAHAHAHA Great idea!!!!!!!! The embarrassment involved in having a flaming gordon car would be enough for him to quit


----------

